# Unable to boot



## Qoo (Jan 6, 2016)

I'd really like to have FreeBSD on my laptop but this has always kept me from using it on the laptop. 

After a new installation, I always get a kernel panic after reboot and I can't find any other answers why.  I don't think it's the hardware either because It's had Windows 8.1 and the Ubuntu and Mint on it before without any problems.

Any idea what's causing this?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 6, 2016)

Which laptop? Model and manufacturer.


----------



## Qoo (Jan 6, 2016)

It's an Asus X551MAV with N2830 Celeron. I've  never been able to get to working with 10 so trying 11 instead and that seems to work so I think I'll stick with that until 11-RELEASE. Thank you for the response.


----------



## mheppner (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm not all that familiar with UEFI, but have you tried the non-UEFI installer disk?


----------



## lohith-bellad (Jan 8, 2016)

I had same issue with FreeBSD 10.2 RELEASE UEFI image on Asus Z170i motherboard with Intel i5 6600k. But FreeBSD 10.2 RELEASE without UEFI works perfectly fine.


----------



## da1 (Jan 8, 2016)

10.2-RELEASE has an issue with UEFI boot. Use 11-CURRENT or 10.3-RELEASE when it will be available.


----------



## tingo (Jan 8, 2016)

Any more info about this issue? Links to articles, messages or bug reports?


----------



## Chris_H (Jan 20, 2016)

tingo said:


> Any more info about this issue? Links to articles, messages or bug reports?


There's been a fair amount of discussions on the FreeBSD mailing lists, lately. Specifically the freebsd-stable@ list, as I remember. You should be easily able to browse the lists from the link I provided. Or perhaps better, subscribe to one -- also possible from the link I provided. 

Hope this helps.

--Chris


----------



## tingo (Jan 20, 2016)

I am subscribed to freebsd-stable (and a few others). That was why I was asking - I thought you had a specific issue in mind. No worries.


----------



## da1 (Jan 21, 2016)

There is one where I got informed that 10.2 has a bug in regards to UEFI but I really cannot find it.


----------



## tingo (Jan 21, 2016)

There are currently 20 bug reports with "uefi" in them: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=uefi
When you filter out those for -CURRENT, you end up with one for 10.2: PR 206440 - seems to be related to very specific server class hardware, and five for 10.1: PR 195719 - no updates, PR 196289 - fixed with 
10.2-STABLE-r293802, PR 198480 - no updates, PR 199165 - no updates, PR 201898 - this is an enhancement request.


----------

